# is my clutch slipping?



## tulip (6 Aug 2009)

Hi was just wondering is my clutch slipping, I was driving home last night and when I put the accelerator to the floor the rev counter raced up but the power stayed the same. When I took my foot off the accelerator and then pressed it again the power kicked in. It’s a 00 passat tdi, 160k. Also if it is the clutch what is the cost of replacement? Tk’s


----------



## mathepac (6 Aug 2009)

Almost certainly the clutch, but with these diesels, clutch problems can lead to problems with the dual-mass flywheel, or it may even be the fly-wheel on its own that's causing the symptoms you describe. You'll need to find an independent VAG garage close to you and you'll only know the total cost  once the engine / gear-box is out.

In the meantime, gentle use of the right foot is the order of the day, changing down for hills rather than using the torque diesels are renowned for.


----------



## JQ2002 (6 Aug 2009)

It could also be your turbo, I had similar problems with my TDI golf. I'd press the accelerator and get no power at all, then press it again and get some power.

I got my turbo done under warranty but still had to pay 40%. Total cost would have been about 2k.


----------



## Guest125 (6 Aug 2009)

Its the clutch slipping.Is the biting point at the very end of the pedal? I don't think the 00 Passat has a dual mass flywheel(I'm open to correction on this)


----------



## mathepac (6 Aug 2009)

caff said:


> ... I don't think the 00 Passat has a dual mass flywheel...


PD engine?


----------



## roker (6 Aug 2009)

If it was the turbo the rev counter would not rise as the clutch and gearbox are mechanically linked to the engine via the clutch, it's got to be the clutch slipping.
Note: A lot of people have a habit of riding the clutch at traffic lights which increases clutch wear, instead of putting it in neutral


----------



## mathepac (7 Aug 2009)

roker said:


> If it was the turbo ...


 or the turbo seals there would usually be smoke, oil and other stuff coming out the exhaust


----------



## tulip (7 Aug 2009)

mathepac said:


> Almost certainly the clutch, but with these diesels, clutch problems can lead to problems with the dual-mass flywheel, or it may even be the fly-wheel on its own that's causing the symptoms you describe. You'll need to find an independent VAG garage close to you and you'll only know the total cost once the engine / gear-box is out.
> 
> In the meantime, gentle use of the right foot is the order of the day, changing down for hills rather than using the torque diesels are renowned for.


 
well its the clutch alright and i got a price for new clutch, 700 euros!!!!!! is this correct as i think its way overpriced,the car is worth 3k max.


----------



## onq (7 Aug 2009)

tulip said:


> Hi was just wondering is my clutch slipping, I was driving home last night and when I put the accelerator to the floor the rev counter raced up but the power stayed the same. When I took my foot off the accelerator and then pressed it again the power kicked in. It’s a 00 passat tdi, 160k. Also if it is the clutch what is the cost of replacement? Tk’s



Are you sure you didn't just spin the wheels going through a big puddle?

Are your tyres very bald and is this a performance tuned diesel?

Check your tyres for tread depth and condition.

On a dry day go up a hill in say third gear and put the power down gently.

Then try it again, same conditions but floor it.

If you cannot preproduce it, your clutch may be okay.

Make sure its not too far from home in case you burn out the clutch.



ONQ


----------



## mathepac (7 Aug 2009)

tulip said:


> well its the clutch alright and i got a price for new clutch, 700 euros!!!!!! is this correct as i think its way overpriced,the car is worth 3k max.


It can be an absolute pig of a job, mainly time and access.

While he has it in bits, ask him to replace the clutch release bearing (if he hasn't factored that in already - he probably has if he's VW-trained or bought a VW kit) and to check the fly-wheel (which he will if he's any good).

If you trust him the price is OK - not great but OK. To save €70 / €80 you could be buying a bag of trouble. With the clutch done you could put another 90/100k miles on the car.


----------



## tulip (7 Aug 2009)

mathepac said:


> It can be an absolute pig of a job, mainly time and access.
> 
> While he has it in bits, ask him to replace the clutch release bearing (if he hasn't factored that in already - he probably has if he's VW-trained or bought a VW kit) and to check the fly-wheel (which he will if he's any good).
> 
> If you trust him the price is OK - not great but OK. To save €70 / €80 you could be buying a bag of trouble. With the clutch done you could put another 90/100k miles on the car.


 
yeah trust him alright, no major problems with him or the car since i got it, have been going to him for past 10 years, he also metioned the release bearing and flywheel as he knows his stuff. you would think that in the current economic climate spare part costs would be coming down....


----------

